# اللهجة العراقية:  "شكو صار؟ عادي, ماكو شي."



## arabiclearner

مرحبا,

إني سمعت هـذه الجمل من مسلسل ما من المسلسلات التي هي مدبلجة باللهجة العراقية:

"شكو صار؟"
 "عادي, ماكو شي."

كيف نعبرها بالفصحى بأقرب المعنى, من فضلكم؟


----------



## Masjeen

ما كو شي = لا شيء
شكو = لماذا (لها أكثر من معنى حسب السياق)
صار = حدث أو جرى
شكو صار = لماذا حدث...


----------



## arabiclearner

شكرا لك للمساعدة يا مسجين.


----------



## Mahaodeh

شكو صار غير صحيحة في اللهجة العراقية، الصحيح هو "شنو صار" والأكثر شيوعا "شصار". أظنك والله أعلم سمعت: "شكو؟ شصار؟" أي "ماذا يوجد؟ ماذا حدث؟". استخدام الكلمتين بهذه الطريقة شائع وأحيانا تحذف الشين في الكلمة الثانية وتشدد الصاد بدلا منها فتصبح اصّار كما يحدث مع اللام في الأحرف الشمسية، لا أدري إن كان له علاقة بكون الصاد حرف شمسي والكاف قمري إذ أن هذه الحالة لا تحدث في كلمة شكو.

ماكو شي = لا يوجد شيء

إن أردت التعبير عنها بالفصحى فأنا أفضل:

- ماذا هناك؟ ماذا حدث؟
- الأمور عادية، ليس هناك شيء [غير عادي].


----------

